# FIRST IVF TREATMENT HELP at GRI



## hotmail198 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all, I am starting my new IVF treatment round about OCT. I tried IUI but as my lining of my whom would't thin down I could not proceed with this. I was told at my last app that they weren't doing IUI now straight onto IVF, then the bombshell of both of us need to be smoke free for 3months before they start treatment? I have read this is just new so as from today we are starting patches and a 10 week course with a pharmacy. I am looking for some help what sort of test do they do to check you have stopped as I had a Carbon Monoxide test today and it came out at 1...which 3 and under is a non smoker. my partners came out at 17. we are going to stop but I would like some information so I know what to expect when we go for our first app at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.

If anyone has any info that would be great!!

Thanks
Stacey


----------

